# Yellow dung flies and other photos



## davholla (May 16, 2022)

Yellow dung flies



IMG_9591_Yellow_Dung_Fliesv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Female tawny mining bee, Andrena fulva


IMG_9650_Andrena_Fulvav2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Beefly Bombylius major 


IMG_9575_Beeflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Bug from the allotment. The real size is 7.3 mm, magnification is 2.52 No idea of ID


IMG_2916_Bug by davholla2002, on Flickr

A very small wasp which landed on my glasses - now on my jeans.
The real size is 2.05 mm, magnification is 4.2



IMG_2910_Waspv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (May 16, 2022)

Nice set, and funny hearing myself say it, but I like the dung flies the best.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 16, 2022)

A very good set.....


----------



## Donde (May 23, 2022)

More great catches.


----------



## jeffashman (May 23, 2022)

Nice set!


----------



## Space Face (Jun 2, 2022)

Dung Flies are great.  They're always at it🤣🤣


----------

